# هام مطلوب NDT Level III Basic study guides and question papers



## فلزاوي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

I need your help please , Iam going to take Basic level III.
If you please , I need NDT Level III study guides and question papers for NDT Basic ,Please post the link or mail to me at 
×××××××
يمنع وضع وسائل إتصال في المشاركات .. التواصل من خلال الموضوع نفسه لتعم الفائده
ويمكنك أيضا إستخدام الرسائل الخاصه أو الملف الشخصي
مع تحيات الإدارة .. شاكرين لكم تعاونكم 
Thanks & Regards
QC Engineer M.Maher


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 أكتوبر 2011)

أسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## فلزاوي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

لا احد يجيب .... مفيش حد عنده اي شئ او معلومه عن امتحان الbasic level III ربنا يجعلها فيميزان حسناته يوم القيامه


----------



## walid 2009 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

My apology brother, but your question doesn't make a sense, how would you know something on basic Level III, never heard of basic level III before this wierd! In NDT they have level III in UT, RT, MT, PT, ECT,....etc, so you have to chose which one of these methods you want help with, but there is not such a thing is called basic Level III.
Thanks


----------

